# Rent a Trailer?



## futurevet188 (6 mo ago)

Hi, I am in the extensive process of preparing to get a horse in the future. I don’t have a trailer, and I realize that I will need one when I have a horse. Buying a used or new trailer isn’t in my budget, so I was wondering where I could rent one. I’ve checked U-Haul, but I can’t find any horse trailers available for rent in my area. Any tips on finding a trusted place to rent a trailer?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

We have a local rental business that rents stock trailers but, we are in a rural area in the midwest. You might call locally owned rentals they may have some.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you can give a general area since we know you are in the USA it might narrow possibilities in your area.
State......
Maybe a county or area in your state of north, east, southern, western....
Please *do not *give your town as this forum tries to protect the members identity as best they can so no town, no barn names, etc...

Oh...*WELCOME!!*
Saw you are newer here...  
🐴....


----------



## futurevet188 (6 mo ago)

ksbowman said:


> We have a local rental business that rents stock trailers but, we are in a rural area in the midwest. You might call locally owned rentals they may have some.


Thanks


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Unless you plan on showing, a trailer isn't absolutely mandatory. And if you are going to board your horse, you can usually pay the BO to haul it somewhere. If not, look for people who will haul your horse to a show/clinic. I have a trailer, but only use it a handful of times each summer now that my daughter is not showing much anymore. Seems like a waste. 

Renting a trailer and hauling yourself sounds like a good idea, but for liability and insurance reasons, it's unfortunately not that simple. There are companies who do it (though none where I live), but it's actually less problematic for someone to just haul your horse for you and charge you than it is for you to rent someone's trailer for the day. I would add that hauling a trailer is something you need to get used to doing, and they all haul a little differently, not to mention that you have to make sure you have the correct hauling capacity AND the right hookup! The ball needs to be the right size, and the electric hookup as well.

Just my 2 cents. My trailer sits in my yard all year except for 2-3 times. I don't haul to vets either, because they don't have equine facilities here so vets come to me. I'd rent it out, but the insurance and liability issues make it a bigger hassle than it's worth.


----------



## futurevet188 (6 mo ago)

horselovinguy said:


> If you can give a general area since we know you are in the USA it might narrow possibilities in your area.
> State......
> Maybe a county or area in your state of north, east, southern, western....
> Please *do not *give your town as this forum tries to protect the members identity as best they can so no town, no barn names, etc...
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! I’m in the Midwest. I live in Illinois but very close to Iowa.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

futurevet188 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I’m in the Midwest. I live in Illinois but very close to Iowa.


Howdy!!

We have many members from that area. Hopefully some of them will see and come offer places that may have what you need.
🐴...


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

I've found that rental companies rarely (or never, in my areas of the Northeast) offer horse trailers as a rental option. And people who privately own horse trailers typically don't want to take the risk of letting someone else borrow it, even if they know the person. Your best bet for a short haul (under 2 hours, give or take) is to ask the seller or your new barn owner if they'd be willing to haul for you, or if they know someone who will (make sure you offer to pay for their gas AND their time, including both directions!). You can also try posting in your local/regional horse market facebook page. If you're going for a long haul or you can't find anyone locally, then you'll likely need to hire a professional transporter. They're not cheap and their scheduling is often difficult to arrange, but you should be able to find one as a last option. I've used professional transporters twice and if I recall correctly, both trips were around $700 and $900, each for 300-400 mile/6-8 hour trips. That was before gas prices nearly doubled, so I'm sure it's much more expensive now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Many, many years ago I rented a horse trailer when I was going one place and my trainer (who did the hauling) was going another. That was in the late 70's, early 80's and the rental fee was around $100/day then, plus their insurance and I don't remember the cost on that. It wouldn't take too many rentals or private hauls, paying someone else, to more than pay your monthly cost of buying a trailer. I haven't needed to rent a trailer recently but I'd probably start with a local boarding or lesson barn and ask if they know of someplace that rents or if they will haul for hire. 

There's a LOT of liability when hauling for hire and the courts are very unforgiving when something goes south. I don't think of myself as a professional hauler and in the past have hauled for gas money and lunch, as a favor to a friend. There are cases where someone paid $20 for gas and their horse got hurt in the trailer when they were involved in a car accident. The insurance took the position that since the driver accepted cash (payment) for hauling, they were a professional and driving for hire, therefore needed to be commercially licensed and commercially insured for hauling for hire and refused to cover the accident. They ended up in court and the judge ruled in favor of the insurance company and the driver ended up having to pay all costs incurred because of the accident. Just saying all that so you understand if people are hesitant to haul, if that's not how they make a living. 

A good professional hauler is worth his/her weight in gold. They're excellent drivers, cautious, usually great horsemen (think loading/unloading strange horses on and off strange trailers all the time) and, once you've used one a few times, you become a regular customer and get priority and frequently a break on the bill. I have a friend down in TX that I give first crack for any long hauls I need done, or even a moderate haul if he happens to be going that way when I need it done, and he knows he's my first call. He also knows if he needs to overnight at my place, I'll kick a couple of my horses out on the pasture and put his in the barn, loan him blankets, whatever he needs. Works GREAT for both of us. Make that relationship and then work it. BTW, I could easily do all my own hauling, I have both a 3 horse bumper pull and a 4 horse goose neck. I just usually can't do a long haul for what he can do it for, especially if I wait and let him get full before he has to haul my horse (always ask for a 'fill rate').


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good comments from other posters.

You could check with the closest horse trailer dealer to you. They sometimes will have a trailer (bumper pull style as it’s more versatile with regard to pulling vehicles) that they will rent out. Where I bought my trailer from, the dealership would loan out their rental to you if you had your trailer in their shop - makes for good business.

Also, some local farm type businesses (eg agriculture supply stores, etc) may have rentals available as well.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

My two cents is, if you're thinking about renting a trailer, what about the truck? Do you have a truck that is capable of pulling any number of different trailers (since you don't know, yet, what if anything is available in your market)? When I got my trailer, I thought I could rent a truck from a local business that rents out 3/4 trucks, but it turned out their trucks had the wrong kind of hitch ball on them and they weren't willing to change them out.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

You'll have to check but, my truck insurance covers any trailer I pull so, the trailer insurance should not be a big deal. Your agent can tell you with a quick call.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For places looking to rent, might not be a business but a private person look at your local Craigslist in the Farm & Garden section.
In the search line try writing in "Horse Trailer" and see what you get....guarantee it won't all be trailers since many can't seem to read or place things appropriately so plan on spending some time sorting through useless.

You can also go through Facebook groups in your area. Marketplace has a ton of trailer rentals by me, you just need to look for the horse trailer meeting your needs. 
FB should give you a ton of choices with the various groups they have.

By me, a company called United Rentals occasionally has a horse trailer on the rental equipment line-up.
So maybe businesses that rent equipment you can call and ask and if they don't ask if they know who does...

Don't expect the trailer to be in your town, but maybe have to drive an hour to get it.
Many have trailers, few rent them out because you don't know the ability and capability of the one who drives away with it...nor how they shall treat it or the animals that ride in it.
I have a trailer, never rent it out nor do I lend it out. If its not attached to my truck or with a dear friend..its in my yard. 
I don't haul other peoples horses for the just in case it happens injury to their animal I would be faced with. 
My trailer is for my horses, period. I know many who feel that way too.

And finally, it *isn't* just the truck that needs to be large enough to safely tow the trailer, but the trailer needs to be of a size your horse will fit in it correctly..
If you have a draft mix don't expect a older trailer that by today's standards is pony-sized to hold your oversized animal since not only is it length, height and width of the stall in the trailer...but more importantly_* it is*_ the steel structure underneath that supports what stands on it that is paramount to a successful haul.

Good luck in your search.
🐴....


----------



## FairyTails (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum! I've usually found that it's easier to pay someone to transport the horse for you than it is to rent a trailer. Rentals tend to not be in the best condition and finding one that will work with your vehicle can be a challenge. You might check your local Facebook groups, or inquire with some of the auction houses, they might have leads to transport companies. (The one in Kalona, IA comes to mind- they get horses trucked in and out from all over North America). If your looking at purchasing a horse, there's a good chance you can ask the former owners to deliver it as long as it's not too far away.


----------

